# HELP! Moldy bacon??



## sea island mama (Dec 17, 2001)

I know bacon can keep longer than other meats since it is smoked & preserved & stuff. I've had some in the fridge for a couple of weeks in a tupperware container, but there are a couple of spots of mold on the side of the container & one on the edge of the bacon. It smells ok, but is it ok to eat ??


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

if in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Pitch it.

Actually, sliced bacon, once exposed to air, doesn't really keep all that long.


----------



## Grandma Jean (Jul 21, 2004)

bacon is unhealthy enough, without adding mold!


----------



## sea island mama (Dec 17, 2001)

Thanks for your replies. Dh took one look at it & flushed it down the toilet (does that sound like something that should be flushed??). I was just wondering what we would eat with our perogies if I pitched it, but I had some garlic sausage (with onions & sour cream, of course).

So what do vegetarians eat with their perogies? Just curious.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i just eat pierogies (sp?) with butter, so i imagine vegan spread.

actually, slab bacon, you can wipe a little mold off the outside, like a country ham, but sliced- that just sounds like it went bad- i would definately have killed it (but not down the toilet!)

suse


----------

